# Furacão IGOR (Atlântico 2010 #AL11)



## Gerofil (8 Set 2010 às 02:30)

08.09.2010_01h20_UTC

A TROPICAL WAVE NEAR THE SOUTHEASTERN CAPE VERDE ISLANDS IS PRODUCING A LARGE AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND SHOWERS. EVELOPMENT...IF ANY... OF THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO BE SLOW TO OCCUR AS IT MOVES WESTWARD AT 10 TO 15 MPH DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.  THERE IS
A LOW CHANCE...*20 PERCENT*...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2010 às 13:18)

*Re: Seguimento de Cabo Verde*






[/
08.09.2010_12h00UTC

SHOWER AND THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY IS CONTINUING TO ORGANIZE NEAR A
WELL-DEFINED LOW PRESSURE AREA LOCATED JUST SOUTH OF THE
SOUTHERNMOST CAPE VERDE ISLANDS.  STRONG UPPER-LEVEL WINDS OVER
THIS SYSTEM ARE EXPECTED TO DECREASE OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF
DAYS...AND THIS LOW HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BECOME A TROPICAL
DEPRESSION OVER THE NEXT DAY OR SO.  THERE IS A HIGH CHANCE...*70
PERCENT*...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS AS IT MOVES WESTWARD AT 10 TO 15 MPH.


----------



## Rog (8 Set 2010 às 16:19)

*Tempestade Tropical IGOR (Atlântico 2010 #AL11)*

Formou-se esta tarde a tempestade tropical Igor a sul das ilhas de Cabo Verde.



> LOCATION...13.7N 23.5W
> ABOUT 95 MI...155 KM SE OF THE SOUTHERNMOST CAPE VERDE ISLANDS
> MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...40 MPH...*65 KM/HR*
> PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 265 DEGREES AT 8 MPH...13 KM/HR
> MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1005 MB...29.68 INCHES



Avisos de tempestade tropical activos:



> THE GOVERNMENT OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS HAS ISSUED A TROPICAL STORM
> WATCH FOR THE SOUTHERN CAPE VERDE ISLANDS...INCLUDING MAIO...SAO
> TIAGO...FOGO..AND BRAVA.



As previsões indicam que poderá se tornar furacão nos próximos dias:


----------



## adiabático (8 Set 2010 às 17:17)

Parecem ser DOIS sistemas interagindo, será que se estão a organizar num único?


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2010 às 19:09)

08.09.2010_18h00UTC

000 WTNT41 KNHC 081459 TCDAT1
TROPICAL STORM IGOR DISCUSSION NUMBER   1
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL AL112010
1100 AM AST WED SEP 08 2010

THE LOW OVER THE FAR EASTERN TROPICAL ATLANTIC OCEAN HAS BECOME
BETTER DEFINED AND DEEP CONVECTION NEAR THE CENTER HAS PERSISTED
LONG ENOUGH FOR THIS SYSTEM TO BE CONSIDERED A TROPICAL CYCLONE. A 1042 UTC ASCAT PASS SHOWED WINDS OF 35 KT...AND THE INITIAL
INTENSITY WILL BE SET TO THAT VALUE.  EASTERLY SHEAR IS PRESENT
OVER IGOR...BUT IS FORECAST TO LIGHTEN IN A DAY OR SO.  ALL
RELIABLE MODELS SHOW INTENSIFICATION INTO A HURRICANE IN THE NEXT
SEVERAL DAYS.  BECAUSE OF THE SHEAR...THE NHC INTENSITY FORECAST
WILL ONLY SHOW RELATIVELY SLOW STRENGTHENING...BELOW THE GUIDANCE INITIALLY...BUT THE FORECAST ENDS UP CLOSE TO THE CONSENSUS AT DAY 5.  IF THE UPPER ANTICYCLONE PATTERN SEEN IN MOST OF THE GLOBAL MODELS VERIFY...THE OFFICIAL FORECAST COULD BE CONSERVATIVE IN THE LATTER PART OF THE FORECAST PERIOD.

THE INITIAL MOTION IS 265/7.  A MID-LEVEL RIDGE OVER THE EASTERN
ATLANTIC OCEAN IS FORECAST TO STRENGTHEN OVER THE NEXT FEW
DAYS...WHICH SHOULD CAUSE A WESTWARD MOTION AT AN INCREASING
FORWARD SPEED.  AT THE END OF THE PERIOD...A TROUGH OVER THE
CENTRAL ATLANTIC COULD WEAKEN THE RIDGE...FORCING THE STORM TO MOVE MORE TO THE WEST-NORTHWEST.  THE MODEL GUIDANCE IS IN RELATIVELY GOOD AGREEMENT ON THIS SCENARIO...ALTHOUGH THERE IS SOME SHORT-TERM UNCERTAINTY ON HOW IGOR WILL INTERACT WITH THE LARGE CONVECTIVE SYSTEM TO THE NORTHEAST OF THE STORM. THE NHC FORECAST IS NEAR OR SLIGHTLY SOUTH OF THE MODEL CONSENSUS.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INITIAL      08/1500Z 13.7N  23.5W    35 KT
 12HR VT     09/0000Z 13.7N  24.6W    40 KT
 24HR VT     09/1200Z 13.8N  26.6W    45 KT
 36HR VT     10/0000Z 14.0N  29.0W    50 KT
 48HR VT     10/1200Z 14.5N  31.5W    55 KT
 72HR VT     11/1200Z 15.5N  36.5W    65 KT
 96HR VT     12/1200Z 16.8N  41.2W    75 KT
120HR VT     13/1200Z 18.0N  46.0W    85 KT

NHC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2010 às 19:17)

*Tormenta Tropical IGOR Aviso Publico*

...IGOR TRAE MAL TIEMPO PARA LAS ISLAS DE CABO VERDE...

RESUMEN DE LAS 2:00 PM AST...1800 UTC...INFORMACION 

LOCALIZACION...13.7 NORTE 23.7 OESTE CERCA DE 80 MILLAS...130 KILOMETROS AL SUR DE PRAIA DE LA ISLAS DE CABO VERDE VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS...40 MPH...65 KILOMETROS POR HORA MOVIMIENTO ACTUAL...OESTE O 270 GRADOS A 6 MPH...9 KILOMETROS POR HORA PRESION MINIMA CENTRAL...1005 MILIBARAS...29.68 PULGADAS
IGOR SE MUEVE HACIA EL OESTE A CERCA DE 6 MPH...9 KILOMETROS POR HORA...Y SE ESPERA QUE CONTINUE ESTE MOVIMIENTO DURANTE LOS PROXIMOS DIAS CON UN AUMENTO EN LA VELOCIDAD DE TRASLACION. EN LA TRAYECTORIA PRONOSTICADA...EL CENTRO DE IGOR DEBERA PASAR AL SUR DE LAS ISLAS DE CABO VERDE PARA MANANA.
*PELIGROS AFECTANDO TIERRA:
VIENTOS...CONDICIONES DE TORMENTA TROPICAL SON POSIBLES EN LAS ISLAS DEL SUR DE CABO VERDE MAS TARDE HOY Y DURANTE LA NOCHE.
LLUVIAS...IGOR PODRIA PRODUCIR ACUMULACIONES DE LLUVIA DE UNA A 3 PULGADAS SOBRE PORCIONES DE LAS ISLAS DE CABO VERDE.*

HNC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2010 às 00:31)

JUEVES 9 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2010 21H00 UTC

CORREGIDO PARA INDICAR QUE TODAS LAS VIGILANCIAS DE TORMENTA 
TROPICAL HAN SIDO DESCONTINUADAS

...IGOR SE DEBILITA Y SE CONVIERTE EN DEPRESION TROPICAL...

*TODAS LAS VIGILANCIAS DE TORMENTA TROPICAL HAN SIDO DESCONTINUADOS PARA LAS ISLAS DE CABO VERDE DEL SUR.*

A LAS 2100 UTC...EL CENTRO DE LA TORMENTA TROPICAL IGOR ESTABA LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 16.0 NORTE...LONGITUD 26.4 OESTE. IGOR SE MUEVE HACIA EL NOROESTE A CERCA DE 13 MPH...20 KILOMETROS POR HORA. SE ESPERA UN GIRO HACIA EL OESTE NOROESTE NOROESTE CON UN AUMENTO EN LA VELOCIDAD DE TRASLACION DURANTE EL PROXIMO DIA O DOS.  

*ALGUN FORTALECIMIENTO ES PRONOSTICADO DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 48 HORAS*

NHC


----------



## Minho (11 Set 2010 às 00:52)

Tal como previsto a tempestade tropical IGOR tem vindo a intensificar-se mostrando agora um aspecto cada vez mais organizado graças à diminuição do windshear que vinha afectando o seu fortalecimento.

 É espectável que o IGOR faça a sua transição para furacão no próximo Domingo, prevendo-se que atinja a categoria de furacão major (>= Cat 3) durante a próxima semana.












Último Aviso Público


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2010 às 18:03)

O IGOR tem estado rapidamente a aumentar de intensidade, sendo agora um furacão de categoria 2, mas já perto de um categoria 3.



> summary of 1100 am AST...1500 UTC...information
> -----------------------------------------------
> location...17.7n 45.7w
> about 1145 mi...1840 km E of the northern Leeward Islands
> ...


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2010 às 21:38)

O IGOR é já um furacão major.
Categoria 4!



> ...Igor rapidly intensifies into a category four hurricane...
> 
> 
> summary of 230 PM AST...1830 UTC...information
> ...


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2010 às 11:29)

O furacão IGOR mantém-se como categoria 4, na última previsão do NHC às 10h00 de Portugal previam que se tornasse um categoria 5 nas próximas horas, mas nos últimos frames satélite do IR a convecção foi ligeiramente menos profunda.


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2010 às 16:59)

O IGOR continua a ser um Furacão de categoria 4, com ventos sustentados de *215km/h*.

O IGOR apesar de ser um furacão poderoso não ameaça terra e populações, no próximo domingo poderá ser um sério problema para as Bermudas, se as previsões estiverem certas.



O IGOR tem uma aparência muito organizada e um olho bem definido como seria de esperar um furacão de categoria 4:


----------



## Redfish (14 Set 2010 às 19:18)

Este Igor têm alguma capacidade para se tornar o 1 Furacão Cat 5 da epoca, mas penso que as bermudas já devem estar em alerta pois o seu potencial é enorme.
Novo ciclone tropical deve estar a surgir a qualquer momento no mar das caraibas.


----------



## Redfish (14 Set 2010 às 22:52)

Redfish disse:


> Novo ciclone tropical deve estar a surgir a qualquer momento no mar das caraibas.



Bom parece que o NHC já a classificou como tempestade tropical Karl.

Dirige-se para a Mexico rapidamente e para a provincia do Yucatão devendo afectar as estancias de Cancun e Praia del Carmen bastante famosas entre os turistas portugueses.


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2010 às 12:12)

Boas
Nas ultimas horas o Igor entrou no que parece um EWRC...a N/NW do olho deste gerou-se uma area subsidente, com ar muito seco, que distorceu o anel central do Igor, enfraquecendo-o bastante.
Depois de completado o EWRC, devido ao ambiente favoravel em que o furacão se encontra, é esperada uma nova intensificação.

Aqui o WV, com a area de subsidencia assinalada pela circumferencia amarela:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2010 às 12:39)

O IGOR voltou a ganhar intensidade.
Apesar de se manter um categoria 4, a pressão no seu centro está agora com o valor mais baixo da sua existência: *929mb*. 



> ...Extremely dangerous Igor intensifies again...expected to be a
> significant hurricane for several more days...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 14:02)

Uma imagem do Igor.


----------



## Zerrui (16 Set 2010 às 14:57)

Gerofil disse:


> 08.09.2010_01h20_UTC
> 
> A TROPICAL WAVE NEAR THE SOUTHEASTERN CAPE VERDE ISLANDS IS PRODUCING A LARGE AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND SHOWERS. EVELOPMENT...IF ANY... OF THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO BE SLOW TO OCCUR AS IT MOVES WESTWARD AT 10 TO 15 MPH DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.  THERE IS
> A LOW CHANCE...*20 PERCENT*...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS.



Olá Gerofil:

Tudo o que nos disponibiliza na mensagem aponta para uma "ondulação tropical na corrente de leste de convergência". Se se reunirem certas condições, autonomizar-se-á uma "depressão tropical" que pode evoluir para uma "tempestade tropical" e, alguns ses depois, pode atingir a violência de "ciclone tropical" (ou furacão por estarmos no Atlântico). Não me apercebi dos elementos que o levaram a designá-lo como "furacão Igor". Conhecia já na altura notícias sobre esse desenvolvimento?
Zerrui


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2010 às 15:42)

Zerrui disse:


> Olá Gerofil:
> 
> Tudo o que nos disponibiliza na mensagem aponta para uma "ondulação tropical na corrente de leste de convergência". Se se reunirem certas condições, autonomizar-se-á uma "depressão tropical" que pode evoluir para uma "tempestade tropical" e, alguns ses depois, pode atingir a violência de "ciclone tropical" (ou furacão por estarmos no Atlântico). Não me apercebi dos elementos que o levaram a designá-lo como "furacão Igor". Conhecia já na altura notícias sobre esse desenvolvimento?
> Zerrui



Inicialmente, a "ondulação tropical na corrente leste de convergência", foi seguida no tópico: Seguimento de Cabo Verde. 

Posteriormente, formou-se a tempestade tropical IGOR, e criou-se o seguinte tópico: Tempestade Tropical IGOR (Atlântico 2010 #AL11).
Para este tópico foram copiados os posts referentes à onda tropical que deu origem à tempestade tropical.

Por fim, aquando a evolução do IGOR para furacão, foi alterado o nome do tópico para o actual: Furacão IGOR (Atlântico 2010 #AL11).


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2010 às 10:00)

Mais um encontro de um furacão com uma bóia (41044), desta vez permitiu corrigir a pressão para 935mb, um pouco mais baixa que o estimado anteriormente.
IGOR permanece como categoria 3, tem um campo de vento muito largo e está em rota para as Bermudas, que poderão ter um impacto directo dum categoria 2. Nas últimas horas a parede do olho deteriorou-se um pouco, mas as condições previstas são razoáveis para se manter um _major_ ainda mais algum tempo.




> *...IGOR PASSES OVER NOAA BUOY...GOOD DATA COLLECTED...*
> 
> HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 105 MILES...165 KM...FROM
> THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 290
> ...






> THE EYE OF IGOR IS PASSING VERY NEAR NOAA BUOY 41044.
> THROUGH 0200 UTC...THE 5-METER HIGH ANEMOMETER ON THE BUOY HAS
> REPORTED PEAK 1-MINUTE SUSTAINED WINDS OF 69 KT WITH A GUST TO 91
> KT. A MINIMUM PRESSURE OF 940.3 MB WAS RECORDED AT 0050 UTC WITH
> ...


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2010 às 15:20)

O IGOR aproxima-se das Bermudas como furacão categoria 1. As ilhas desde há vários dias que estão em alerta preparados para o impacto.


----------



## Ike (19 Set 2010 às 23:48)

Na "Bernews" podem acompanhar o impacto do Igor nas Bermudas. Para além dos relatos e fotos, aqui fica o link da webcam:

http://bernews.com/2010/09/watch-live-hurricane-igor-webcast/

Já é noite, mas a imagem até tem qualidade. O mais impressionante é o som da força do vento.


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2010 às 00:08)

Ike disse:


> Já é noite, mas a imagem até tem qualidade. O mais impressionante é o som da força do vento.



Muito bom!
O som da força do vento e o abanar do arbusto. 



> ...Large Igor continues to lash Bermuda...
> 
> 
> summary of 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...information
> ...


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2010 às 12:43)

Nas Bermudas não houve mortos nem feridos graves. O maior problema foi a maré da tempestade que provocou bastantes inundações e estragos em muitos barcos. O vento provocou cortes de luz generalizados.

No site http://bernews.com/ há muitas notícias e imagens










O Igor segue mais para norte ainda como Furacão cat 1 e a começar a transição extra-tropical.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2010 às 15:50)

Olho do furacão Igor.







> Astronauts aboard the International Space Station took this digital photograph of the eye of Hurricane Igor at 10:56 Atlantic Daylight Time (13:56 UTC) on September 14, 2010. The storm was a category four hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson scale of intensity.
> 
> At the time of the image, Igor was centered in the Atlantic Ocean near 18°N 52°W and slowly moving west-northwest at 11 kilometers (7 miles) per hour, according to the U.S. National Hurricane Center. Maximum sustained winds of 213 km (132 mi.) per hour, with gusts to 259 km (161 mi.) per hour.



Furacão Igor.








> Hurricane Igor neared the northern Leeward Islands on September 16, 2010, as the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) on NASA’s Aqua  satellite passed overhead. Acquired at 1:15 p.m. Atlantic Standard Time (AST), this natural-color image shows Igor’s spiral arms grazing the archipelago in the southwest. Spanning hundreds of kilometers, Igor retains a distinct eye.


----------



## adiabático (20 Set 2010 às 16:20)

"Official confirmation has been made – Hurricane Igor caused no deaths, nor have any major injuries been reported! Bermuda’s strong construction and building style, considered by many to be amongst the best in the world, has carried us through again!" (http://bernews.com/)

Parece que sempre é possível evitar algumas das piores consequências destes eventos meteorológicos. Não há outra abordagem possível...


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2010 às 15:02)

Furacão IGOR a aproximar-se da península de Avalon, sudeste da Terra Nova, ainda como categoria 1 e a gastar o último cartuxo como ciclone tropica. Nas últimas horas ainda tinha convecção próximo do centro ao mesmo tempo que já está a formar-se uma frente para sul.


----------



## rozzo (21 Set 2010 às 15:20)

Muito curiosa a situação nessa região da Terra Nova, com o sistema ainda classificado como furacão, e ventos muito intensos nas estações da região é claro:

*Gander AP (151 m)  	          N  	 6 (Gusts 44 mph)
Churchill Falls Airport (435 m)   NW 	 5 (Gusts 30 mph)
Saglek Bay Airport (483 m) 	  N 	 4 (Gusts 40 mph) *


Mas.. À superfície temperaturas completamente fora do contexto dum ciclone tropical!  

*Gander AP (151 m)  	          10°  	 heavy rain
Churchill Falls Airport (435 m)    5° 	         light rain
Saglek Bay Airport (483 m) 	   1° 	         light snow *

Atenção que suponho que as 2 estações mais frias não sejam bem na zona onde está a passar a tempestade, são um pouco mais a Norte. A de Gander é mesmo no litoral SE, a zona da Terra Nova mais afectada!


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2010 às 15:31)

rozzo disse:


> Muito curiosa a situação nessa região da Terra Nova, com o sistema ainda classificado como furacão, e ventos muito intensos nas estações da região é claro:
> 
> *Gander AP (151 m)  	          N  	 6 (Gusts 44 mph)
> Churchill Falls Airport (435 m)   NW 	 5 (Gusts 30 mph)
> ...




St. John, a cidade mais proxima e a que ficará mais perto do nucleo do Igor:
http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/city/pages/nl-24_metric_e.html

No sat já se nota a formação de sistemas frontais, ainda desacopolados do centro do furacão...nas proximas horas o warm core será desviado para NE e transformado numa frente ( ou melhor...no sector quente ), á medida que o ar polar avança á superficie, e depois em altitude, para dentro da circulação do Igor, transformando-o num potente ciclone extratropical...
Essas cidades que se manteem frias estão inseridas em ar polar, debaixo da inversão causada pela intrusão tropical em altura...exatamente o mesmo que se passou em Portugal no passado inverno, com as incomuns frentes de SW...


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2010 às 17:12)

Boas..

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/forecast/trends_graph_e.html?war&unit=m

http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/forecast/trends_graph_e.html?yyt&unit=m

Já se vai notando o caracter frontal do Igor....no primeiro grafico, o vento ao rodar para N fez a temp descer...se fosse num sistema tropical a temperatura teria-se mantido identica...mas ainda se vão conservando alguas caracteristicas hibridas..
Neste momento o Igor está, ao que parece, centrado a SW de St John´s...
os habitantes ainda estão a meio da coisa...terão de esperar mais umas horas para que se possam sentir aliviados


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2010 às 01:46)

O Igor agora como potente ciclone extra-tropical parece que está a ter um enorme impacto na Terra Nova, muitas localidades isoladas, pontes destruídas, estado de emergência decretado em muitos municípios



> According to the RCMP, rain has completely washed out the Rattling Brook Bridge on Route 210, cutting off the peninsula's only link to the Trans Canada Highway. In fact, roads all over the peninsula have been washed out or submerged, including the town of Clarenville. Robert Hiscock, Chief Administrative Officer in Clarenville, NL spoke to The Weather Network earlier today. He says that not only is the town isolated because the Trans-Canada is closed on both sides, but other infrastructure is being affected. “...some abutments are being undermined on various bridges and concrete structures, and we expect we'll lose them.”
> 
> Between 150 and 200+ mm of rain is expected to completely wash out parts of Newfoundland as Igor continues to swing towards the province's east coast leaving at least seven communities under a state of emergency. “We have declared a state of emergency. We have evacuated a number of areas in town, where we felt there was property damage or there was a threat to life safety. We've evacuated these people to the town's arena and some of the school's gymnasiums,” explains Hiscock.
> 
> ...





Os gráficos de uma estação Davis (esteve offline das 13:00 às 20:00)





http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=INEWFOUN10



Alguns vídeos de uma pequena localidade piscatória chamada Portugal Cove


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2010 às 16:23)

O rasto de água arrefecida pelo IGOR nos mapas de anomalia da temperatura da água. Um bom exemplo da energia envolvida num ciclone potente e das trocas de calor Oceano-Atmosfera








> Igor's Wake Seen in Ocean Temperature Data
> Hurricane Igor, the 4th Atlantic hurricane of the 2010 season, took the characteristic path of Cape Verde storms, heading on a course towards Bermuda and then north through the Western Atlantic. Reaching Category 4 intensity with maximum sustained winds of 155 mph, Igor also became the second largest storm in overall area ever observed in the Atlantic. This combination of size and strength left a wake of cool water behind the storm, which is visible in the sea surface temperature anomaly data from September 20, 2010. This dataset compares the sea surface temperatures observed on that particular day to the historical average of that day from 1971-2000. Areas that are cooler than normal are colored blue, areas warmer than normal are red. As hurricanes move across the ocean basins, heat energy is extracted from the water to fuel the storm, resulting in cooler temperatures after the storm passes through the area. In addition, the strong winds and waves associated with tropical cyclones mix up the water column, bringing cool, deep water to the surface. Also visible in this image are the relatively hot waters of the Southern Caribbean, in part due to the relative lack of cyclonic activity in this region so far.
> 
> http://www.nnvl.noaa.gov/MediaDetail.php?MediaID=533&MediaTypeID=1


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2010 às 23:19)

Alguns efeitos do furacão Igor.


----------



## Jorge_scp (24 Set 2010 às 20:17)

Parece incrível, mas até nós em Portugal vamos ser afectados por este furacão Igor, o que dá uma ideia do poder e da força da natureza! 

  Ok, soam mal estas minhas palavras, mas não deixam de ter um fundo de verdade. A partir desta noite e até Domingo chegará até à Costa Ocidental a ondulação proveniente deste furacão (3/3,5 m). Não é nada de extraordinário, mas se o vento não aparecer as ondas nas praias mais expostas terão alturas bem consideráveis, suficientes para proibir qualquer banhista de se aventurar na água! Nota para o período das ondas muito elevado (16/17 segundos)...


----------

